# Crochet dishcloths



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I come across a lot of crochet dish cloths and thought to open a place to share them here with everyone. I have a collection of knitted ones going as well, so why not?!? So to start this one we have a cute little Piggy Cloth. I think this would make a great kids wash cloth for bath time ~ Anything we can do to encourage right??? LOL A cute little piece of bath time fun. While you are on the site take a look around. She has some great free patterns as well as many great sales. Have fun!
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/10/25/298-the-little-piggy-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks busiucarol! Here are todays cuties 


busiucarol said:


> Love it! :thumbup:


http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-5-absolutely-fast-dishcloths/

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-star-washcloth-in-two-sizes/
6 and 8 inch Star Washcloths


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I made this for my DD she loves pigs, go figure :lol:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you love all the links...I am going to use larger hooks as I crochet very tight and read on one of the other post that loosely crochet/knitted dish clothes are better!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a crochet one I just finished in Pictures if you wanna check it out! Just seed stitch and fun fur edges...


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

OK will check it oug


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/11/
:thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Neat..I like the creamer one underneath too.
Thank you


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I would never have thought of the scrubby one..fantastic idea!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

YAY! o.K. KIds I know each one leads to a great find someplace else, so if you find one to share please do! I cant find them all ya know! LOL I have a posting of knitted ones as well as tons of crochet stuff in my bookmarks here on KP for everyone to use  Gotta go to work so I hope to see something on here when I get home 
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/08/30/242-lazy-daisy-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

can we post the pictures...is that a copyright problem or is it better just do have a link


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

These are really cute! I think some of these would be great hot pads or pot holders :-D


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

A link with a picture is ok most of the time with even the finicky sites. If they specifically state you cannot use a pic, then dont  Thanks for asking!!


LoriRuth said:


> can we post the pictures...is that a copyright problem or is it better just do have a link


 :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

dish clothes here
http://www.elmore-pisgah.com/freekcrochetbed.htm


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

At Lion brand yarn

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80705AD.html?noImages=


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know how to do images...sorry


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

One more as they seemed unique.

http://www.treasuresmadefromyarn.com/2011/01/pie-dishcloths.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for these Kids! Next???


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/07/28/209-ruffled-square-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I may do this one as a Mocking bird!! In case you dont know why, see here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75529-1.html

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/03/25/84-birdhouse-crochet-dishcloth/ 
:thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

very nice


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks! Here is another for your quick response! I think I have to have this one too 
http://millemakes.wordpress.com/2007/03/12/hit-by-dishcloth-mania-dischcloth-1/


LoriRuth said:


> very nice


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/11/
For those of you that missed the scrubbie cloth. :thumbup: 
And
Tunisian Short Row Dishcloth Video Tutorial
http://www.hookedonneedles.com/2009/02/tunisian-short-row-dishcloth-video.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Tunisian anyone?
http://www.hookedonneedles.com/2009/03/tunisian-crochet-duck-pattern.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

This one is listed as a potholder, but what the heck, it is pretty cool.
http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/2009/02/shell-magic-crochet-potholder.html ;-)


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm, have you seen a peacock one around? These are lovely, thank you.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I can find you one in Knit most likely....


LoriRuth said:


> Hmm, have you seen a peacock one around? These are lovely, thank you.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

What a great site I found today. The name is "Dishcloths that dont suck"!! I am not making that up. Here is one from her collection:
http://thepeacefulpeacock.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Dishcloths-final.pdf :lol: :lol: 
And here is a Peacock Cloth, sorry it is knit.... But easy to make even for me 
http://www.downcloverlaine.us/peacockcloth.pdf


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

That is OK if it is knitted...I can do it on the knook. It will give me practice knitting of course with the knoot...I drop to many stitches for needles!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you ....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Cute!!! Another one to get the kids in the tub!
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/10/29/302-barnie-bear-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

neat, my mom would love it!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

If she is into bears check out my bear I posted last week! It is here:http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77485-1.html


LoriRuth said:


> neat, my mom would love it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/category/dishcloths/
This page has bunches!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

This page has MANY! Here are pics of a couple....
http://crochet.about.com/od/dishcloths/tp/dishcloth_patterns.htm?nl=1 :XD:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Learn How to Crochet a Plarn Dish Scrubber With This Free Pattern
http://crochet.about.com/od/scrubbers/ss/free-crochet-scrubbie-pattern.htm


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is my Knitted dish cloth page!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64416-1.html
Beware, torture awaits you there LOL


LoriRuth said:


> That is OK if it is knitted...I can do it on the knook. It will give me practice knitting of course with the knoot...I drop to many stitches for needles!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Neat links...the one here http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/category/dishcloths/

could make a great granny square anything


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Any of the dishcloths could be used as squares for a blanket LoriRuth!! I am working on one now that is all Kitty squares for Projectlinus.org charity!!


LoriRuth said:


> Neat links...the one here http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/category/dishcloths/
> 
> could make a great granny square anything


 :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes I can see that...I have a file for dishclothes and a file for granny squares...but I could use either for either! I have always wanted to make one of those granny square sweaters.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> Yes I can see that...I have a file for dishclothes and a file for granny squares...but I could use either for either! I have always wanted to make one of those granny square sweaters.


Check out this posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:shock:http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-1.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/01/29/29-lacy-violets-crochet-dishcloth/


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/06/30/181-autumn-lace-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

For all you Angels out there...
http://www.craftown.com/cropat25.htm :XD:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

This is so different! I love it 
FPDC  Scrubbie & Dishcloth
http://ambassadorcrochet.com/tag/dishcloths/page/2/ :XD: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

love the look


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too, and I have some lovely Peaches and cream all picked out for it 


LoriRuth said:


> love the look


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I just started new topic as I couldn't figure out how to get back here after I deleted the email....I joined a dishcloth group that does 2 CAL/KAL a month, figuring this would be a good way to start. A little each day. The one that came out yesterday was a knit one...I don't knit I knook. Needless to say I failed my first dishcloth planned! It was a k, p the first row the second was p, k ... you were to cast on 38, but then it said multiple of 8, couldn't figure out how 38 was a multiple of 8, it didn't look anything like it was suppose to! So I started a simple diagonal one where you start out with 4 and add a stitch each row till you get the size you want and then start decreasing all knit...I am handling that one so far!!! I love the feel of the cotton yarn I am using...from walmart in a big spool...Hopefully I will succeed with this one and will continue making dish/washcloths!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like the Yahoo group I am in as well for the KAL dishcloths. You can click at the top of the page here under "Watched Topics" or "My Posts" anytime to see where you have been. You can also use the bookmark to bookmark the posting on the header for the topic. I hope this helps. Good luck with the diagonal cloth. I will contact Janet and see what is up with the multiple of 8. Could easily be a typo. If you cast on the 38 and nit worry about the multiple of, the rows add up to 38 in each one 


LoriRuth said:


> I just started new topic as I couldn't figure out how to get back here after I deleted the email....I joined a dishcloth group that does 2 CAL/KAL a month, figuring this would be a good way to start. A little each day. The one that came out yesterday was a knit one...I don't knit I knook. Needless to say I failed my first dishcloth planned! It was a k, p the first row the second was p, k ... you were to cast on 38, but then it said multiple of 8, couldn't figure out how 38 was a multiple of 8, it didn't look anything like it was suppose to! So I started a simple diagonal one where you start out with 4 and add a stitch each row till you get the size you want and then start decreasing all knit...I am handling that one so far!!! I love the feel of the cotton yarn I am using...from walmart in a big spool...Hopefully I will succeed with this one and will continue making dish/washcloths!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I will probably try it again after I finish this diagonal one that you just knit..can't make to much of a mistake with just knitting and no purl.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL!! So true!


LoriRuth said:


> I will probably try it again after I finish this diagonal one that you just knit..can't make to much of a mistake with just knitting and no purl.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Here is a very pretty starfish one...I don't know how the shape would be for dish washing but I could see it worked into other projects

http://www.favecrafts.com/Kitchen-Crochet/Starfish-Dishcloth/ct/1


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

What a cute Starfish!!!


LoriRuth said:


> Here is a very pretty starfish one...I don't know how the shape would be for dish washing but I could see it worked into other projects
> 
> http://www.favecrafts.com/Kitchen-Crochet/Starfish-Dishcloth/ct/1


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

It is! Looks textured because of the color changes. I will have to do that one, eventually
I did day 1 and part of day 2 of the monthly dish cloth...then decided to do something simpler till I have time to work out some of those different stitches with the knook. I have my daughter in laws birthday coming in the first part of june but want to send everything out next Monday as you never know about the their postal service. Sometimes they take a while.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Todays washcloth pattern will have to wait, but here is the pic. My own pattern  Supposed to be for a friend, but I kinda wanna keep it. LOL, Selfish?? Or Reward??? :XD:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Love your art work...graphic art work and the dishcloth


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks LoriRuth! Actually it is a shower cloth. I cannot bring myself to use them in the kitchen yet LOL. Now that I am moving I may do just that though. How are you coming along on your KAL? Are you still having a hard time? If you want the pattern for this one I would be happy to share, just busy moving today.... ~Kim


LoriRuth said:


> Love your art work...graphic art work and the dishcloth


 :XD:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I am knooking the KAL...I didn't do well plus I just started knitting and the pattern wasn't a beginner's pattern...I kept it though as I am going to try again. I did do a dolphin, shadow?, one...it was fun. I think I am hooked. It had an error in it put I corrected it on my side so when I do it again it will not have an error in it. My daughter in law loved it anyways!!! I am designing an alligator one. I will let you know how it goes. I am using a varigated yarn so I am not sure how that will go but live and learn. I DO have a question...why do they put a row of straight knitting or purl in between each design row?


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I like working with graphs!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So the background is all the same. The picture will be in the opposite stitch, usually knit, and background will be purl in most cases. It sounds like you are coming along nicely though. I have many to choose from, most easy  if you are interested here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64416-1.html



LoriRuth said:


> I am knooking the KAL...I didn't do well plus I just started knitting and the pattern wasn't a beginner's pattern...I kept it though as I am going to try again. I did do a dolphin, shadow?, one...it was fun. I think I am hooked. It had an error in it put I corrected it on my side so when I do it again it will not have an error in it. My daughter in law loved it anyways!!! I am designing an alligator one. I will let you know how it goes. I am using a varigated yarn so I am not sure how that will go but live and learn. I DO have a question...why do they put a row of straight knitting or purl in between each design row?


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I wasn't able to get on here all day yesterday it said wrong gate way or something.

Do you have any good simple illusion dishcloth patterns anywhere?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am interested in knitted dishcloths that you mentioned.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Marge, just click my name and look thru my bookmarks and they are there 


margewhaples said:


> I am interested in knitted dishcloths that you mentioned.
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Dishcloth but also think about that swifter mop that you buy covers for all the time. I crocheted a different pattern for my swifter max and it works fantastic...just stay away from the red yarn!

http://www.crochetme.com/blogs/marcy_smith/archive/2009/6/25/textured-crocheted-dishcloth.aspx


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I made a swiffer cover out of some fun fur and mini bobble yarn leftovers. Sure picks up the cat hair!!!! Spray a little Endust on it too for extra grab!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I made one out of acrylic yarn, RED, it was loopy on one side and flat on the other side so that the loopy side you used for dry dusting and the other side for wet mopping.

I love mine. I have a swifter max which I bought for $1 at a thrift store...it is a lot bigger.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I too have the big one made by MrClean, and another one that flips sides, and the small one  Can you tell I am a cleaning [email protected]!?? :shock: LOL


LoriRuth said:


> I made one out of acrylic yarn, RED, it was loopy on one side and flat on the other side so that the loopy side you used for dry dusting and the other side for wet mopping.
> 
> I love mine. I have a swifter max which I bought for $1 at a thrift store...it is a lot bigger.[/quote


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I love to clean!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You are hired! Be here Friday for the "Dog house" with your swiffer. :lol: There is 3 Dyson loads of hair every week!!!!


LoriRuth said:


> I love to clean!


 :lol:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Dainty Dishcloths found at:
http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00387&cat_id=318
These would be lovely for gifting or using in your bathroom.  :XD:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

very nice, thank you


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You're very welcome LoriRuth!!! Hows it going with your stitching?
~Kim


LoriRuth said:


> very nice, thank you


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I love knitting, it is going great. I just have to start getting other size needles. I bought some yarnology from hobby lobby, a set in a plastic storage, all the needles are stuck in the storage container and when I tried to get one of the hooks out the head came off...they are going back.

Brain storming on how to make my own without a lathe!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I made 3 or 4 of the June mid month dishcloth..I love the pattern and had memorized in the first couple repeats...I was repeating in my sleep!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So, I am not the only one with dreams like that!!!! Good to know 


LoriRuth said:


> I made 3 or 4 of the June mid month dishcloth..I love the pattern and had memorized in the first couple repeats...I was repeating in my sleep!!!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I am doing a celtic cable on now....made a mistake and have to go back a couple rows...darn. WE have company till Friday so I doubt if I will get much done on it or much time on the computer!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn those froggs! LOL Enjoy your company and your Holiday 


LoriRuth said:


> I am doing a celtic cable on now....made a mistake and have to go back a couple rows...darn. WE have company till Friday so I doubt if I will get much done on it or much time on the computer!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you...stealing a few minutes as one child is still sleeping and we haven't started running yet...


----------



## Llamedos (Jul 4, 2012)

is there special kinds of yarn to use depending on what cloth is for?


----------



## Llamedos (Jul 4, 2012)

to henna lady I look at your lovely site - thank you.
you should put that elder banking lady letter on this site as it is so very very funny, so thank you again for this


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Llamedos, Lovely is not a term I hear regarding my blog! I am glad you enjoyed it  As for the yarn, I use Peaches and Cream cotton, but you can use whatever you like really. I prefer the cotton as I use my cloths in the shower.


Llamedos said:


> to henna lady I look at your lovely site - thank you.
> you should put that elder banking lady letter on this site as it is so very very funny, so thank you again for this


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

:XD: :XD: http://bubblegirlknitandcrochet.wordpress.com/2012/03/02/dishcloth-pattern/
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Love them...I haven't tried crocheting a cloth yet


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

@HennaLady...too cute! Thanks for posting, makes me want to try crochet for sure now!
G


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ATLflightattendant said:


> @HennaLady...too cute! Thanks for posting, makes me want to try crochet for sure now!
> G


I have a lot of tutorials in my bookmarks! Go for it I say. If you can knit, crochet should be a breeze! And feel free to ask for help. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks will check it out


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Personally I find crochet with the cotton easier than knitting.... But thats just me


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&store=%2Fstores%2Feyarn&resultPageTemplate=ResultPage.html&resultItemTemplate=ResultItem.txt&noResultPageTemplate=NoResultPage.html&case=no&primaryServer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com&minPrice=0&noBoolean=1&searchText=dishcloth&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&sT=1


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you find Crochet cloths stiffer?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I use cotton and they are wonderful. As I have not successfully knit one yet I cannot say to compare! It would depend on the stitch you used though I would guess. How are you doing on the KALS? I did knit one from 2006 archives but not as a dish cloth but for a blanket square. It is a kitty.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I have caught on...I love getting them and they don't last long so it is not a stressful KAL to belong to...do you not do the knitted ones there?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> I have caught on...I love getting them and they don't last long so it is not a stressful KAL to belong to...do you not do the knitted ones there?


I am getting better at following knit patterns this year. It has been a goal for me. I collect them all and try some of them but I have so many WIPS currently that I crochet so much faster and tend to do them instead. I have given some away so am now making some for myself. I have carpel tunnel and knitting with the cotton really aches my hands.. But I am knitting some as squares for a blanket with red heart and such...


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't move my hand much with knitting...just my fingers.
I haven't tried any crochet ones....maybe I will when I am done with the two I am doing know.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Have you posted any pics on KP yet? I saw yours on the KAL site. Very nice 


LoriRuth said:


> I don't move my hand much with knitting...just my fingers.
> I haven't tried any crochet ones....maybe I will when I am done with the two I am doing know.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

No I haven't posted them yet...I will now


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Since you did I will too. Here are my hot off the hook cloths. I use mine in the shower though 


LoriRuth said:


> No I haven't posted them yet...I will now


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

very nice...I put mine in a new post under pictures.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I found a cool one reminds me of knitted entrelace (Might be a misspell there....)
http://dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2008/04/crochet-garterlac-dishcloth.html
Looks like a good Exfoliator too!  :mrgreen:  :XD:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I am going to have to try a crochet dishcloth soooooooon


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Uh Huh, sure you are...... ~LOL~


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I will, I promise


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

maybe the trinity stitch or the one you just posted.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Well I could have changed the print options so it didn't take 4 pages LOL

One step closer


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

This looks like a good body scrubber! 
Diamonds Crochet Washcloth
http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2008/11/crocheted-washcloths-23-diamonds.html
Anf 4 more
http://ballhanknskein.blogspot.com/2012/05/4-free-washcloth-patterns.html
 :mrgreen:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

hennalady said:


> I found a cool one reminds me of knitted entrelace (Might be a misspell there....)
> http://dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2008/04/crochet-garterlac-dishcloth.html
> Looks like a good Exfoliator too!  :mrgreen:  :XD:


I tried this one...I didn't like it just me though


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Good to know!!. Feedback is always welcome!


LoriRuth said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I found a cool one reminds me of knitted entrelace (Might be a misspell there....)
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Anytime at least I picked up the crochet hook


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> Anytime at least I picked up the crochet hook


 :XD: Yes you did! Kudos!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You scream, I Scream, we all scream for ice cream!!! 
http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SnCweb159_cr_dishcloth_icecream.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

found a new cute one kids!
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/09/01/244-soul-heart-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I have yet to crochet a cloth...started two different ones and then stopped!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

How come? Maybe if the thickness is an issue you could use a thinner cotton?? 


LoriRuth said:


> I have yet to crochet a cloth...started two different ones and then stopped!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I will try thinner Yarn and see if that makes a difference


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> I will try thinner Yarn and see if that makes a difference


They will definitely be thinner if that is your issue with the crochet ones.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I am not sure what the issue is...I should start another one and just finish it!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

This is knitted but it your chevron!http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-106738-1.html


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I like this one :-D 
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/09/02/245-daisy-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/#


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I do too 


samazon said:


> I like this one :-D
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/09/02/245-daisy-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/#


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Kids, found some cute Turkeys today! Quick and cute.
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=5501&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29
As always there are more on the link, and in knit too  Enjoy


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are cute, thanks :-D


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

samazon said:


> Those are cute, thanks :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

